# What "band" instruments did/do you play?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Im referring to brass instruments, wind instruments, etc. Basically the stuff you played in school band when you were a kid, etc.

I played/play Alto Sax. I took it for a couple years, and learned to sight read on the treble clef really fast haha.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I played Tenor and Alto sax in school, and took a trumpet home every summer. Wouldn't mind picking it up again.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i played drums in music class untill grade 9 where i had to play tuba... stupid thing that smelt bad


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I played the cornet in junior high.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Trombone... the brass slide machine..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

I started on trumpet in the Cadet Corp while I was waiting for a spot on the drum line to free up...


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Trombone... the brass slide machine..


Me too....grade 8 and 9 band class....


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I played French Horn in grade 7.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Alto sax - four years in High School. The last year and a half in the band along with the guitar. That was before the members of Green Day were born.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

or when greenday was popular...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I played clarinet when I was younger, alto and tenor sax in grade 7-9, and bass and flute in grade 10.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I played the clarinet in grade 8 but by the end of the year I started hating it and I took drama next year instead. If I had taken something like a saxophone or trumpet I might have stuck with it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I played flute in gr 10 and 11. One of these days I'll have to buy one and learn to play it again.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

The Tuba was my High school band instrument.

Pete


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Alto sax in junior high band. I was pretty good too, but there's just not enough overdrive in those things. :food-smiley-004:

I had a great idea a while back: Find three to five of the hottest female 18-year-old high school band graduates that gig money can buy, and turn my weekend rock trio into a 6 to 8 piece R&B / swing outfit by adding a full horn section. Loads of commercial potential there, methinks... But for some reason my wife didn't like the idea :wave:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

^^haha! try plugging your saxophone into a marshall amp...


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

elementary school = violin, viola and cello
senior public = cello, double bass and tuba
high school = tuba (sousaphone), baritone, plus learned to play a bit of almost everything else just for the he77 of it. Could never play a double-reed though

'course - the only reason I played in the band in high school was so I could continue playing electric bass in my HS's travelling stage (jazz) band


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

I decided I would played flute through high-school cause the flute section was all-girl until I got there, so my odds were fantastic.... 

And flutists are the BEST kissers.

Drool


(It's the same reason I spent a lot of the same years as a dancer.... I was the ONLY straight male in a close-quarters-sea of young, talented, gorgeous, flexible and scantily-clad women! But the guys on the football team called -ME- GAY?!?! They were out chasing each other around, jumping into all male piles in muddy fields, and pumping each other in the gym.)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I decided I would played flute through high-school cause the flute section was all-girl until I got there, so my odds were fantastic....
> And flutists are the BEST kissers.
> Drool
> (It's the same reason I spent a lot of the same years as a dancer.... I was the ONLY straight male in a close-quarters-sea of young, talented, gorgeous, flexible and scantily-clad women! But the guys on the football team called -ME- GAY?!?! They were out chasing each other around, jumping into all male piles in muddy fields, and pumping each other in the gym.)



...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:food-smiley-004:

-dh


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> It's the same reason I spent a lot of the same years as a dancer.... I was the ONLY straight male in a close-quarters-sea of young, talented, gorgeous, flexible and scantily-clad women! But the guys on the football team called -ME- GAY?!?! They were out chasing each other around, jumping into all male piles in muddy fields, and pumping each other in the gym.)


Ah ha ha!!! Hilarious when you put it that way. Still, high school chicks appear to dig football players more than flute playing male dancers. The mysteries of life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

"high school chicks appear to dig football players more than flute playing male dancers."

Not the highschool chicks who play flute or dance with them, they don't! Lemme tell ya!

LOL

(Ask me sometime face to face, and I'll tell you about how good it was for my ego when I found out that the colour of my pubes was an on-going discussion around the girls in my highschool.... And people say red-heads get PICKED ON!?!?!?! If that was abuse, they were welcome to abuse me any time! LOL)

But I've probably said too much already here!
,-)


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I played the violin and would like to take it up again actually.

The two reasons i joined strings were:

1. Friend pressured me into it
2. The girl i had a crush on was taking it as well


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Tenor sax in high school. I was awesome - no really I was. Used to practice to blues tunes in my spare time. Tried to put some sole into the classics during class and really pissed the teacher off. I still remember the day I turned it in. Never went to band camp. Still want to buy a sax but I don't have enough guitar gear yet!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Tenor sax in high school. I was awesome - no really I was. Used to practice to blues tunes in my spare time. *Tried to put some sole into the classics* during class and really pissed the teacher off. I still remember the day I turned it in. Never went to band camp. Still want to buy a sax but I don't have enough guitar gear yet!


Yeah, I figure the bottom of your shoe would fit into the horn of a sax.


----------

